# One Wet Dork



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Well this day is over and I am tired as ****. Tracks were laid bright and early this am my track was drawn and the last one on the edge of the field as the field was draining into my track by the time we got to track our track was under about 6 inches of water. She started the track got the first article then lost it. Since it was under water we were given a 're track laid out of the water. She went up at gave us a 95 point track. Way to go Dork dog. Obed proceed with a few surprises for me as slightly slow to sit and down then she locked hard on her stand and when I way about 10 feet she followed me the rest of the way. That was NEW. Slightly crooked in front on my bumbbells. And a super send out for 80 points. Protection I seen a flying Dork around all 6 blinds ( was not doing well the day before) a super bark and hold and set up for escape. The escape was miscalculated and she missed her first launch to the sleeve by slipping in the mud. She still powered through it to catch him and grip. Back transport was without fault as well as the attack. The long bite was fast as ever and a muddy dork still flys. Super hit and catch and grip could have been fuller on the reattack. Clean outs for 81. Great fair yet Hard judging by Jeff Lund every point was earned.
We ended our Day wet , cold and with a IPO3 title and high tracking. Our goal was to get our 3 this year and after all the mishapps was jot sure we were going to make it. But again training and time well worth it. So we did get to our goal and did our IPO1 5th of Oct 272 score and IPO2 Oct 18 272 score and IPO3 Dec 5th 256 score. Not bad for 2 months 
We did it together dork dog! See you in the spring back in action for a higher score. Because we can.
Picture with the Track layer and helper because without them you cant have a title.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Sounds like a day you will never forget. Congrats to you and the wet dork dog (grin) Surely the judges kept the wet mud in mind as they scored.


----------



## Glacier (Feb 25, 2009)

Go dork go! You guys really busted your butts to get her titled to a three in just months. I need me a baby dork in the future.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, sounds like one wild day . It's awesome you pulled it off, go team!! . 

Where are the photos???  you know we want to see them


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

That is fantastic! Congratulations to you both


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

It was so rainy and gross i dont know if anyone took any while we were working or not. I am going to ask as see if there was any. I am very proud of my DORK!!! I was told by the judge after the fact that 95% of dogs who get a re-track will not pass the since there confidence was blown and he was super impressed with her drive to the track after her flooded track.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats! My wife loves the looks of your dogs.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big congrats!! Busy 2 months that's for sure!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am impressed, good job dork


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

its the best i can do till someone sends us pictures from the trial if there are any


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Supper happy to get pictures of drown the Dork IPO3 title


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

and a few more


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

She is the best Dork around.


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

:gsdsit:http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/smilies/gsdsit.gif


----------



## weberhaus (Jan 2, 2008)

Dork dog needs a Snorkel !!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: Awesome news!


----------

